# On/Off Switch



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Is the on/off switch exclusive to DDR/working lines? Which lines have a good switch in general, or is this a dog-by-dog thing? I need a dog who is intelligent and driven to learn new things because I want to do plenty of training, one who loves to play and go along with the family camping etc, but I also need them to be able to come in the house and be calm. I need a dog who, if I have a sick child or some other issue, will be able to turn off the energy and have good manners in the house. I'd still help them get their energy out with walks and play in the yard with one of my older kids, but on a lower activity day or AFTER the activity I'd like them to be able to chill a bit.

I do like velcro dogs though







But I guess that's a separate issue...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had 2 American showlines, 2 West German showlines, and 1 West German working line GSD. All of them have been able to hang out and chill in the house. They've also all been crazy for balls, and very smart and trainable.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think it may depend on the individual dog. All of my dogs show good on/off switches that get better with maturity and training and they are all West German Workinglines. Obviously my 9 month old puppy needs more than my 3 year old (who's a total gentleman in the house), but they are both very managable. 

After several days of horrid weather where they don't get much exercise I have to start finding mental work for them to do to help them get it out otherwise they get a little antsy. We're at work now and they're in their crates 8 hours a day and they're still very livable with basic exercise.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine is crazy when outside playing but he can turnit off when in the house 
but they need plenty of exercise


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Being calm in the house takes some training on your part. I don't think any GSD from any line could be guaranteed to chill out in the house. With proper exercise and attention from the family, the dog will be fine.

Otto is east german and he's great in the house, however, he's been trained since puppy hood that we don't play rough in the house. He plays with his giant ball collection outside or in the basement. My kids play with him, as do I. I also play with his little rubber ball in the den at night - he's not allowed to run crazy through the house with it, we just play catch.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Where exactly is that switch located? Is it push button or remote?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And does it need batteries? If so...I'm so screwed...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DocWhere exactly is that switch located? Is it push button or remote?


Tag's is a remote -- I just point at him and say "BANG"


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is crazy, silly and fun outside of the house but when we come in he knows that his crazziness must stop. If he does get a little wild (he is a puppy after all) I just tell him "bed" and he goes and lays down with a chewie or bone. 

I think it depends on a few things, good genetics (solid temperament), good training and consistency when the dogs are young.

My West German Show Line (Beau) is very mellow in the home or when we had 'off days' in excerise or training but once she was allowed to 'go' man, oh man.. she was like lightening!


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

I think it is 'supposed' to be part of the breed .....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

When I had just male gsd's, I thought "this is the life" LOL,,,they were both ddr dogs and were very go with the flow, then I got my czech rescue girl (this was years ago) and it was payback time..

Even tho she had somewhat of an 'off' switch, when she was a puppy, that dog never took a nap, she was always 'flitting',,with maturity came the off switch, but I don't think she ever "walked" even at 12 years old, she still 'flitted' about ))

Masi is ddr/czech and either I'm getting old, or she's been the 'busiest' girl yet) not in a bad way, she does settle in the house but she would rather be 'doing something'))) and if I did something with her all the time, she'd be a happy camper...

Keeps my bones going forward tho)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have only owned one dog with no off switch in all these years. She was a mix of Czech, DDR and a LITTLE bit of west German working. She was good in a crate, but out of the crate she was pacing.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like a defaulty switch. Was she under warranty? LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The only one I couldn't find the off switch on was half west german working and half american CH. Baron. We used to say he was 'Highstrung', the dog was nuts.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think on and off has to do with how
we train them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

.



> Originally Posted By: DocWhere exactly is that switch located? Is it push button or remote?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08And does it need batteries? If so...I'm so screwed...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I think it is part of the "good temperament" of the GSD to have an on-off switch... my working line girl has an awesome off-switch even though she is crazy after the ball and a beast on the schH field. My american-German showline male has a "worse" on-off switch, he tends to pace and not settle as easily.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, good temperament that's the other part.
training and good temperament. i think that covers it.



> Originally Posted By: SuperpupI think it is part of the "good temperament" of the GSD to have an on-off switch...


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't overestimate training, Doggiedad


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny's has one of those "motion sensitive on/ off switches. It is known to turn on when one of the cats races by. When he does this DH sometimes loudly claps his hands. Maybe he thinks Benny's on/off switch is one of those Clappers









Benny is half West German Working and West German Show and he is very calm. in the house, unless allowed to play with Annie and then it is a " Two 9 month puppy free for all. 

Mostly in the house Benny settles, follows me from room to room. If I put the foot rest part of the couch out he knows I will be there for awhile and lays on his comfy bed.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote:Benny's has one of those "motion sensitive on/ off switches. It is known to turn on when one of the cats races by. When he does this DH sometimes loudly claps his hands. Maybe he thinks Benny's on/off switch is one of those Clappers


LOL

Otto has a squirrel activated switch.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

IMO, an off switch is more related to nerves than anything else. And as such, it is not particular to any one bloodline, or absent from others. There are many low drive dogs that have no off switch, and many high drive dogs who do. While environment and training can play a role, they cannot change temperament. So if the dog doesn't have an on or off switch genetically, nothing is going to install one. Maturity plays a role as well of course. Pups and adolescent dogs don't have as solid an off switch as adults. But the same can be said for the young of any species.

I've only had one dog who did not have a good off switch, our 3/4 DDR 1/4 WGR Nara. She turned 10yo a few months ago, and it's only in the past year or so that she's developed the ability to really settle. Prior to that it was constant motion all day long. That sort of nervous energy is just part of her temperament and always has been. It took hitting her senior years and not having as much energy in general for her to really settle.

The rest of our dogs have always had great off switches. They're ready to go on a moment's notice, but in the house they're very quiet and settled, even if they've not gotten to really exercise or train to blow off steam for a few days.

Personally, I want an off switch and I believe a GSD should have one. Lack of one drives me nuts, and I do not consider it correct temperament for the breed either. Of course, a GSD needs to have an ON switch too.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Do these "off" switches only work inside the house? Everyone talks about how their dog settles right down once in the house. I guess the mutifunctional off switch is more expensive - where a dog will "settle" anywhere, anytime, any place? I'm sure WalMart doesn't carry them.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DocDo these "off" switches only work inside the house?


Of course not.

Though as we all know, dogs are quite situational. So settling will often come quickest in the house simply because the dog has learned through raising, training and experience that an off switch is always expected. Just as most dogs who participate in any sort of activity where they are expected to be on, will read the situation and more quickly and easily turn on. In situations where the dog may get mixed signals, with prior experience saying sometimes this is an "on" and sometimes an "off" situation it simply comes down to the owner clearly communicating to the dog which is appropriate at that given time.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Was going to reply to Doc and try to explain about the situational aspects, but Chris explained much better than I would have.










It's definitely a dog to dog basis, I have a German showline boy, an American line gal, and a working line gal, all three are calm in the house, with or without a ton of exercise or stimulation. So I guess they all have "off switches", some just turn on brighter than others.


----------

